# Need Suggestions



## Roscoe (Jul 22, 2007)

Don't know all the different units these days.I use to use a Lowrance X-15 paper graph but some parts I can't find anymore.I'm looking for something with no chip option or GPS.I have a map of the lake I fish.I just need an accurate,dependable,large screen(I can't see very good) unit with high pixils.I appreciate it.



Roscoe


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

Those old x-15's were a hoot back in the day. The 1st time I used one I spent most of the day just driving around the lake playing with that thing. They were in a class all buy themselves.
My suggestion would be to try to visit one of the major sporting goods stores and just look around and see what's available. Only you really know what you like. I would definitley reconsider the GPS option, it's really a nice feature and it's not all the hard to learn how to use. I finally switched to a unit with GPS 2 years ago and it's been a big help.
Good luck with your decision.


----------



## Whaler (Nov 16, 2004)

I still have an X-15 paper graph which I don't use anymore. It is in my cupboard and still works. I also have two rolls of paper just in case. That graph was excellent in its day and really showed the fish well. I went through loads of paper though.


----------



## crappiedude (Mar 12, 2006)

you guys are showing your age...LOL

I still have an x-15 mt (the lcd version) but I swapped it out for some HDS units.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

you can still buy lowrance X 15teens on ebay for a fair price great unit , I still use mine on the bow . should pick up a good one for about $200 or so.


----------



## bountyhunter (Apr 28, 2004)

thats lowrance LCX 15teen theres a bunch on e bay.


----------

